# Man and wife beat at Baytown restaurant and bar



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

I read this in the Baytown Sun online. All I can say is these idiots that did this should rot in HELL!!!

*Letters to the Editor (from The Baytown Sun)
*August 2, 2007

EDITOR'S NOTE: Contrary to our policy, we are not publishing the name of the writer, a victim of a recent attack, to protect his identity as he pursues charges against the assailants. 

A call to action

This letter is a call to all residents of Baytown and the surrounding community to take issue with what we have let our city become. As a lifelong resident, self-employed and father with three children in Goose Creek schools, I am concerned and outraged that we, the citizens, do not protect our community and its integrity. We need to take back control of this community by raising our children to respect life and property and punish those who don't. I call upon you, the people of Baytown, to stand up, use your intellect and say enough is enough, our children do not need to grow up in this environment and I will not be a victim by taking back control of my community. My message is clear, my motivation justified so please read on.

On Saturday night, my wife and I made plans to meet up with friends to catch up and enjoy a night out without the kids. We decided to stay in Baytown and go karaoke, when that was over we went to Barracuda Beach Club at Bayland Marina to meet others, but this is when our peaceful evening ended. After staying 30 minutes we decided it was time to go home. As we walked out the door, there was a large group of young people at the bottom of the stairs milling around in the parking lot, two men were walking through the crowd staring and yelling as people passed them, the others were calling for them to attack someone, anyone. One male, we will call him "Trouble" due to the words tattooed across his upper back, began to throw punches at someone in front of us. Another, walked by me with his fists clenched, he then began to chase after one man who was with us, punching and kicking him.

There were no words exchanged with any of the people in this group or from the patrons leaving the establishment, these people were just looking for someone to take advantage of and inflict as much damage as they could, they were successful. I grabbed my wife, and the two other women with us and hurried them to the car, my friend that was being assaulted managed to open the door and get in but he could not unlock the doors for us since "Trouble" was trying to break the driver window to get to our friend and another was kicking the passenger door violently. I was stunned by the extreme violence, intensity and complete disregard for property and life these people showed.

I was separated from my wife and the others while being attacked from all sides, as I reached our car, the two that were kicking the vehicle turned on me, as this happened I looked over to our other vehicle and a large man threw my wife on the hood and began swinging at her, throwing punches at a woman! She just asked why they were doing this and he attacked her. I picked her up and tried to get her into the other car but we were surrounded by at least 20 people, we had no idea who they were or where they came from. As we were rushing to get into the car, I was being punched from all sides and could do nothing but protect my wife and another woman by shielding them from the punches. If you have been attacked by hornets it was just like that, coming at you punching and then running away as another closes in to attack, and then another. Just as this was happening gunshots rang out from beside us. At this moment I threw my wife and another lady to the ground, as I turned around to open the car doors I saw a man running at me with his fist cocked, I woke up on my back with the mayhem above me wondering if my wife and friends were safe. As I stood again blood began to pour from my eye, and people were running away from us jumping in cars. It was over, almost a quickly as it began, a random act of violence, complete random. Both of our cars sustained damage from the men kicking in the doors, and I was in pretty bad shape myself.

As I got into our vehicle chaos was everywhere, I could not see because of my injury and was praying that no one in our group was a victim of those gunshots. If men are willing to attack women, then they must be capable of pointing that gun at someone and taking a life. As I was informed that the attackers were scattering and leaving I thought finally, its over, but this was only the beginning. Things couldn't get any worse, my wife was attacked, I was knocked unconscious and bleeding profusely, the police had been called, and we had license plates and descriptions of the vehicles the attackers were in. The police would have a lot to go on, at least we thought.

Police and EMS arrived and the EMT began to help me immediately, others from our group gave the police a description of the attacker's vehicles and license plate numbers. I was fading in and out so I was not able to talk to the police officer, once they concluded the investigation, the Baytown officer gave me a case number and told me that there was probably nothing they could do. I asked him with license plate numbers, vehicle descriptions and knowing that someone fired a gun, why is there nothing they can do? He then looked at me and politely said, "you have a case number, but we do not have time to investigate further." At least he was courteous in telling me that I have now become a victim and deal with it because the police won't, they are too busy, too busy with what, to protect and serve the citizens that support your community?

As mentioned above, I am a lifelong resident of Baytown, professional, self-employed and my wife owns a successful business here. We have three children, all in the Goose Creek school system and when I visit their schools I see kids acting and dressing as the assailants that attacked us. Our schools do not truly discipline the bad because they are weary of litigation. People who grew up in Baytown remember when you could go out after dark and feel safe, now everywhere you go all you see are "thugs," young kids that think it is cool to be a criminal and not contribute to your community. I am not asking for vigilante justice but I am calling on all of you, citizens, parents, humans to stand up, do not let this element turn our city into another statistic or another community that failed to hold on to its past and still move into the future.

It seems that there is no place to go on the weekend, I cannot take my kids to the mall on Friday or Saturday evening because of the disrespectful kids that are hanging around, there is not a clean safe bar to meet with friends the only places to go are restaurants. I always hear friends and acquaintances say they are going to Houston or Clear Lake to dine and shop, why is this? It is because we have not taken care in our own community and we would rather take our money to a place that provides options without sacrificing safety and atmosphere. Is this the future of Baytown we want, kids that grow up to become criminals and burdens on society and a threat to your safety, a community people drive through on their way to a cleaner, safer location? If New York City was able to clean up its streets, why can't Baytown?

Thank you for taking time to read this letter, I hope it inspires you to not be afraid and stand up to these criminals. Communities around the country have the same issues but band together to push these elements out and create a safe, clean city with parks and greenbelt to enjoy by all. Why can't we do the same, there is always safety in numbers and we have far more good citizens than bad, so stand up, know where your kids are and whom they are with. You are not just raising your children you are raising the future of our community so teach them respect for life and property and it is their duty to protect and foster their community.

Respectfully,

Citizen of Baytown



http://baytownsun.com/story.lasso?ewcd=05ceab2c2a478401


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

If The Police Department, City Council. The Owners Of The Bar, Da's Office Etc Don't React To This Kind Of Ehavior We're Going To Start Seeing Good Citizens Facing The Grand Jury Because People Will Start Carring Guns To Protect Themselves And Family And Trust Me Once Little Litttle Wannebe Thug Gets Shot His Family We Come Full Force Screaming And Yelling That He Is A Litte Angel Has Done Nothing Wrong Ever And They Want Justice.ect.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

OK, what does the police do? It has been ruled they are not in the business of protecting us, it is their job to investigate crimes. It seems to ma a crime has been committed, so why don't they have time to investigate? 
I guess they have to spend so much time working out and bulking up to do their job. And it is most likely the city fathers and long time civic leaders "children" that are committing these attacks. And we all know jr and little miss can do no wrong. 

But the real bottom line is....parents have to start being parents and control their litttle monsters.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Call the Baytown crimininal investigation division and provide them with your case nr. Ask the detective what the status of the incident is. Where the investigation stands and if someone has been assigned the case. If it hasent been assigned ask for a supervisor and see if you can get it assigned. If you get no response (I bet you will) then call the DA's office. There may be a Gang squad, or task force around some where that you may want to contact too. 

Charlie


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Definitely a bad situation all together. My first question would be what kind of establishment is the Barracuda Beach Club? Is it a place where people can go and enjoy an evening without hassles? Are they a member of the Chamber of Commerce?

Obviously, their patrons are not all stand-up individuals.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

I have been doing some research on the problem this morning becasue it hits me really close to home. I actually live in Baytown and have been here my whole life. I have seen this town go from great straight down to the bottom. It is fact that in order to get the police force up to minimum standards, 30 officers need to be hired. We actually have a new city manager and he would rather spend our tax dollars on rebuilding a road known as Texas Avenue as opposed to hiring more officers. Sounds like someones priorities are all effed up!!! There is actually a concerned citizens meeting tomorrow night. Any other Baytownians interested in attending, it will be held at the new El Toro on Garth. I have also found that these attackers are believed to be a part of a prison gang known as the "Houstones." They are marked with a tattoo of a Houston Astros emblem. All I can say is everyone watch your backs wherever you live. If it can happen here, it can happen anywhere!!!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

If there are "minimum standards" for a police department to meet, would that not be under a violation of some law? Would that person in charge of it be legally responsible for bringing things up to the minimum standard? How did you come across this minimum standard of the police force? Is it posted somewhere? I ask because I am curious about the ratio of law enforcement to civilians.



GDO said:


> I have been doing some research on the problem this morning becasue it hits me really close to home. I actually live in Baytown and have been here my whole life. I have seen this town go from great straight down to the bottom. It is fact that in order to get the police force up to minimum standards, 30 officers need to be hired. We actually have a new city manager and he would rather spend our tax dollars on rebuilding a road known as Texas Avenue as opposed to hiring more officers. Sounds like someones priorities are all effed up!!! There is actually a concerned citizens meeting tomorrow night. Any other Baytownians interested in attending, it will be held at the new El Toro on Garth. I have also found that these attackers are believed to be a part of a prison gang known as the "Houstones." They are marked with a tattoo of a Houston Astros emblem. All I can say is everyone watch your backs wherever you live. If it can happen here, it can happen anywhere!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If he was a CHL holder and things would be way different right now. "Trouble" would be for Jesus and the Devil to sort out this morning.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree, Mont, but they would have had to get through the crowd of fists to get to their car for their piece. I'm betting that this place is a 51% and they could not carry inside.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Well-Armed Response*

It may sound like an oversimplified answer to a problem or incident like this, but maybe more folks in this area need to get a concealed handgun permit. The threat of running into a well-armed citizen in a situation like this is probably the best deterrant to thugs and turds like this. I live in North Shore, not too far from Baytown, and have noticed a similar deterioration of general public safety and now I'm thinking that I should finally break down and take the class and apply for the CHP. I'm not an NRA member or anything like that, but it just seems like common sense to me that if I don't want to be a victim of a random act of violence and care about protecting my wife and kids that I can't just go about my business and hope that I don't run into a situation like this.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> Definitely a bad situation all together. My first question would be what kind of establishment is the Barracuda Beach Club? Is it a place where people can go and enjoy an evening without hassles? Are they a member of the Chamber of Commerce?
> 
> Obviously, their patrons are not all stand-up individuals.


Here's the club's website.
http://barracudabeachclub.com/index.html


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds like some house cleaning needs to be done around city hall, or the PD.

Also sounds like that establishment should consider hiring uniformed security. ( Police, not security guards )



Kelly


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

If nothing is being done by the local PD, I would contact the media and see if that might put a fire under their butts. Also, the Texas Rangers, they seem to be the ones who police the police in Texas.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

I grew up in Baytown myself......Moved away to League City in 2002....My parents and grandmother still live in Baytown....It is so scary for me to be reading things like this.....Just like a couple of weeks ago about the bloodiest night in Baytown when they had the shootings in one night. The first one was the street right behind my parents and grandmother.....Something needs to be done......There are times that I think that the Baytown police dept. is crooked....(s/p)


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

If property owner don't protect the people on their site; they get sued for negligence. Could it be possible to sue the PD for not doing their job? Find a good IT person and post your story to the barracuda website. Shouldn't have to fear going out for a fun evening in no city.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.baytown.org/public/police/most-wanted.htm
I looked around for stats but July is not posted. I did compare current levels with past levels of crime and it appears to not have changed.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I think that the PD did their job as far as coming to the scene, taking reports, shots, etc... Once it gets a case number, I think it goes to a different department and then that department is responsible for investigating the crime. Kind of like when murders go to forensics or homoside.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

How hard could it be to find someone with "Trouble" tatooed on his upper back?


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Stories like this are exactly why my husband and I quit shopping and dining in Baytown. We had the opportunity to witness the violence first hand in September 2005 (the short span of time between Katrina and Rita) when a woman was shot in the Walmart parking lot on Garth. Not a position we would ever like to be in again! Our vehicle was actually part of the crime scene. We got stuck in the store while the BPD conducted their investigation. All of this was just a little too close to home. We will never forget the sound of the womans scream, of the immediate concern over the womans child who was in the basket the woman was pushing. As far as we are concerned, Beaumont aint all that far away, more choices too!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sooner or later the LEO's are going to end up dealing with vigilantes cruising the boulevards. so sad.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Pretty sad, lucky nobody got killed. If you had a gun on you in that situation yes one woulf have definatled have to shoot to kill!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Bluffer said:


> Pretty sad, lucky nobody got killed. If you had a gun on you in that situation yes one woulf have definatled have to shoot to kill!


I strongly believe in CHLs also, but am wondering what would have happened if one of the victims pulled a gun? With the number of people attacking him, would it have made a difference? I'm willing to bet most of the attackers had guns too. It would've turned into a shootout with many more people being hurt or killed, including the innocent victims. This was just a bad situation all the way around.

As far as providing security, it might deter some crime, but won't eliminate it. We hired a security guard to protect our business in Galveston because we've experienced a lot of theft lately. When the guard was making his rounds, he was hit over the head with a blunt object and knocked unconscious. He was hit from behind and never saw it coming. So much for having a fence, video cameras, and a security guard. If somebody wants something bad enough, they'll do whatever it takes to get it.

The bottom line is that too many people these days have no respect for other's lives, property, or anything else, and until they do, no amount of security is going to stop them.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*club*

have been there a few times with no problems......nice club/eats on the water with boats docked all around. nice view for the evening.never have seen any of the type of people accused of the assult hanging out there??I know the owner and the customers wouldnt put up with it,,,,,but....the club is not far from the area of Baytown that is not the safest...My question and others I have talked with is why they didnt go back inside the club? the stairs are probley a 100ft from the front door????? I known that they probley were caught off guard by the attack and things happen fast.....anyway good luck on finding the people responsible for this /....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> How hard could it be to find someone with "Trouble" tatooed on his upper back?


Exactly

And I will be on the lookout, a nice quick suckerpunch removing a few teeth would be hard to resist.....lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This probably wasn't the first time for the thugs to do something like this. They probably have previous records. With their descriptions the detectives should be able to locate them if they try.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You'll probaby be able to find the assault on video somewhere. I can almost promise you that someone was videoing the whole thing...It seems to be a fad; start a fight or jump someone so your friends can video it later to enjoy. 

It will turn up on youtube or one of the other video share sites.

TH


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> You'll probaby be able to find the assault on video somewhere. I can almost promise you that someone was videoing the whole thing...It seems to be a fad; start a fight or jump someone so your friends can video it later to enjoy.
> 
> It will turn up on youtube or one of the other video share sites.
> 
> TH


You gotta point there, yer a purty smart feller Martin.... Albeit a sick fad.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok guys I have done a little more research. It looks like the police did everything that they were suppose to do and the investigation is ongoing.

As far as the ratio of police officers to residents is around 2.42 officers to 1000 citizens. With that said, "citizens" does not include any illegal alliens, so you can add whatever number you deem sufficient to that 1000 citizens.

There are only 9 or 10 officers on patrol at night time. The club does not have any security other than 1 bouncer at the door. It seems that this was bound to happen because of the lack of security.

I agree with Mont on the concealed gun though. Shoot first and let God determine fate.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

GDO said:


> Ok guys I have done a little more research. It looks like the police did everything that they were suppose to do and the investigation is ongoing.
> 
> As far as the ratio of police officers to residents is around 2.42 officers to 1000 citizens. With that said, "citizens" does not include any illegal alliens, so you can add whatever number you deem sufficient to that 1000 citizens.
> 
> ...


I'll say 200.... atleast......


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

they were probally all wigged out on that ptc stuff or mabey some of that scratch or whatever its called. some sort of gang initiation, from the sound of it , go ahead hit someone and stuff. the sad part is that if you retaliate and start whoopin one of thier a$$es the others will step in and save his sorry but.

i have a couple of big guns attached to the end of my arms, but that will not help in a case like this. i had to use them once before and i would use them again if the moment arrose. its sad that society has degressed to the point that it has. remember all of this when you vote next time. it takes a strong leader, not a handsome one to lead this great country and our cities.
i live in pasadena and am very close to the problem area's. 
they are just tiny people without thier friends, thugs travel in packs because they are weak minded and bodied. without thier fellow idiots they are nothing.

it aint that hard to out smart an idiot. catch him by himself and he is useless. 

payback rules.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

GDO this is a good thread Thanks.. The Chife Of Police is or was Byron Jones my X- brother-n-law . He would be the best place to start w/ for more info..Hope it Helps....


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah Byron is still the Chief.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> How hard could it be to find someone with "Trouble" tatooed on his upper back?


_One male, we will call him "Trouble" due to the words tattooed across his upper back, began to throw punches at someone in front of us._

Don't go looking for "trouble", that was just what the guy called him instead of the real words tatooed on his back. But yes, how hard is it to find someone with a unique tattoo? Of course there may be several hundred with the same tattoo, they are pretty inexpensive to get at the prisons.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

I would be furious about this, I would make it a personal vendetta to find this gang. Your best bet is go to the media about this, no one likes bad publicity. Then go invest in a handgun to carry, and a shotgun to keep in your vehicle. Maybe try crimestoppers see if they can help. The main thing is to shine some media attention down on the club and Police Dept. and specifically the police chief.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Is it just me or does this still seem pretty light. That means that there are about 413 civilians per one police officer... Of course, I am sure that the pay is not great and there is a lot of BS to put up with.

I still contend that the boys in blue are not the ones that are going to do any follow-up investigating. That will have to be taken up with some kind of detective behind a desk (probably not in uniform), etc... The beat cops are going to be out trying to do their best at keeping the peace. Before we start dogging all LEO's, let's make sure that we have the right party.



GDO said:


> As far as the ratio of police officers to residents is around 2.42 officers to 1000 citizens.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> If he was a CHL holder and things would be way different right now. "Trouble" would be for Jesus and the Devil to sort out this morning.


Abso-freakin'-lutely!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If the PD doesnt have the time to check out the bad guys, doesnt that mean they dont have time to check out the good guys on patrol?

Hint!!!

The only way to beat these thugs is to band together and hunt them down!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

you would think that ole qx would've been there,I THINK NOT.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

txjoker said:


> Is it just me or does this still seem pretty light. That means that there are about 413 civilians per one police officer... Of course, I am sure that the pay is not great and there is a lot of BS to put up with.
> 
> I still contend that the boys in blue are not the ones that are going to do any follow-up investigating. That will have to be taken up with some kind of detective behind a desk (probably not in uniform), etc... The beat cops are going to be out trying to do their best at keeping the peace. Before we start dogging all LEO's, let's make sure that we have the right party.


The right party IS the Baytown Police Dept. Now if that officer was saying uniformed officers didn't have time to investigate, he should have made it clear a detective would be conducting the investigation. But it appears his reply was that BPD didn't have time.

disclaimer: We are basing this whole thread on one mans version of what took place.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

After reading the attack, one thing comes to mind. Someone attacking my wife! I can defend myself only if I can see it coming, but not an ambush. Attack my wife? Sorry punk, I would spend my last dime taking care of "Trouble".


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TERMITE said:


> you would think that ole qx would've been there,I THINK NOT.


If roles were reversed, you bet he would! And theres a point to ponder when you think about it. The thugs are winning both on the streets, and in the media. But what are the good guys doing about it?

Complaining wont cut it. Crying victim wont cut it.

Start a neighborhood watch. We had two when I lived in Gunspoint at Lincoln Green East. The passive daylight do-gooders on patrol, and the rest of us at night. I dont know how much good we did, but it sure felt good standing up for our neighborhood. If more people did, we wouldnt need more police!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> If the PD doesnt have the time to check out the bad guys, doesnt that mean they dont have time to check out the good guys on patrol?
> 
> Hint!!!
> 
> The only way to beat these thugs is to band together and hunt them down!


I have an old copy of Charles Bronson's "DEATH WISH" on VHS around here somewhere. think I'll see if I can find it for tonight's viewing entertainment.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Tombo said:


> After reading the attack, one thing comes to mind. Someone attacking my wife! I can defend myself only if I can see it coming, but not an ambush. Attack my wife? Sorry punk, I would spend my last dime taking care of "Trouble".


Anyone...ANYone who would attack Miss Pam would not have any place to run. it would be my new lifes mission. He'd just be.....over.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I have an old copy of Charles Bronson's "DEATH WISH" on VHS around here somewhere. think I'll see if I can find it for tonight's viewing entertainment.


I know you do bro!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Anyone...ANYone who would attack Miss Pam would not have any place to run. it would be my new lifes mission. He'd just be.....over.


And you can be assured I'd have yer backup.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

WELL YOU ALL BEST BE CAREFULL. they are probally all hopped up on that trc and stuff like that. probally been smokin crack and such. we had a kid here in the neighborhood that was all cranked up on transmission fluid or something. been sniffin something and was actin really wierd. the cops had to tazzzz him a couple time to get him to quit jerkin. wasn't a fun sight to see. with all the slobber and stuff. these slugs now days are out of thier mind. be carefull out there.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree. Touch my wife, you can't hide. I have CHL, I carry, always will. It would be "Mr Trouble, meet Mr Glock". Never an excuse to touch a lady. What's up with people nowadays?



Tombo said:


> After reading the attack, one thing comes to mind. Someone attacking my wife! I can defend myself only if I can see it coming, but not an ambush. Attack my wife? Sorry punk, I would spend my last dime taking care of "Trouble".


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Don Savage said:


> I agree. Touch my wife, you can't hide. I have CHL, I carry, always will. It would be "Mr Trouble, meet Mr Glock". Never an excuse to touch a lady. What's up with people nowadays?


Man, you sound like me.  See, I thought I was Mr. Glock.....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's a catch22, you can not carry a firearm in a bar. Punks know this...so they feel safe in their attacks. Laws keep honest people in check...criminals don't care.
I carry not because I'm afraid of punks
I carry so my family won't be a victim

afwiw...cid don't usually work weekends (the depts I had dealings with anyways)


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Ugh*

I grew up in Baytown. I rememebr it all. And I can tell you this. After having a CHL for almost 7 years I have not carried much until the last year. Baytown has become a war zone. Police are understaffed(6 uniformed officers on the street between 0000 and 0600) and the city council is unwilling to look at the issue. I use to love that town, but now live in Mont Belvieu. And I lie many other who tire of the criminal activity and the politically correct response have moved away. That is why Barbers Hill grows at unbelievable rates. People want to get away from the lawlessness that has become Baytown. The shooting at Walmart mentioned above was my wife's best friend and she still carries the emotional burden of that night. We all do. I used to fish at night frequently launching at the ramp mere yards from the assault that started this thread. I no longer do that in fear that I will unload a clip in one of these useless human beings in an effort to just trailer my boat. Baytown used to be such a great place, of wealth and oppurtunity, but now it is just a target. Myself, we make the hour long commute to Beaumont to shop. Its worth it, and I can feel my family is safe. I have many friends who skirt Baytown now like the plague. Maybe one day city council will put its OWN PERSONAL ambitions aside and do whats best for what was once a great town.

Z


----------



## marinabaypub (Sep 2, 2005)

*aboslutely untrue*

unfortunately, this whole story is untrue. i personally know several employees that work at that esablishment and they told me what happened about 45 minutes after the event occurred. the man writing the letter was intoxicated and leaving when he bumped into the male he claims attacked him. the two mutually exchanged hostilities and escalated the event equally. the man was not jumped for no reason and his lady friend was never involved. unfortunately, this one-sided media portrayal will never tell the real story


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Quick somebody snopes it.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

marinabaypub said:


> unfortunately, this whole story is untrue. i personally know several employees that work at that esablishment and they told me what happened about 45 minutes after the event occurred. the man writing the letter was intoxicated and leaving when he bumped into the male he claims attacked him. the two mutually exchanged hostilities and escalated the event equally. the man was not jumped for no reason and his lady friend was never involved. unfortunately, this one-sided media portrayal will never tell the real story


 so what you are saying is that there were no thugs there. that the gun shots were not real, and that no women were beaten.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Quick somebody snopes it.!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Can you then share the "true" version with us? Thanks, Guy


marinabaypub said:


> unfortunately, this whole story is untrue. i personally know several employees that work at that esablishment and they told me what happened about 45 minutes after the event occurred. the man writing the letter was intoxicated and leaving when he bumped into the male he claims attacked him. the two mutually exchanged hostilities and escalated the event equally. the man was not jumped for no reason and his lady friend was never involved. unfortunately, this one-sided media portrayal will never tell the real story


----------



## marinabaypub (Sep 2, 2005)

*clarification*

no, im simply stating that the story presented in the paper is false as far as the account of the fight goes. this was a mutually escalated incident between the two parties. the portrayal of an innocent couple jumped and beaten by thugs while they simply tried to get away is completely untrue. alcohol, when involved in confrontations tends to make either side see the situation as so they are in the right and being unjustly attacked. its just the paper who decided to only print one half of the story that is what jacks my day up. why cant a paper or news channel give us both sides of the dang story so we can make our own minds up?

the establishment is a quality place where families go to eat and enjoy. i take my family there and have no fear of anything outside of the bill i usually end up with (the food is great and i eat too much). the employees there are top notch. go talk to the manager, he will gladly take time out of his day to clear up any concerns you may have. i can tell you this, he is just as angry about this incident as everyone else is. he has a history of running safe, friendly places. im not saying innundate him with phone calls, but check the place out for yourselves.

every story has two sides and this definatley deserves closer inspection. as far as the police statement, i do not have any clue what was said or stated to the parties.

and if you do go talk to the manager, dont bring up fishing unless you have a lot of free time ready....he is a fishing nut


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE*


News media only telling one side of the story....

That's never happened before


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Don't blame the newspaper, it was a letter to the editor. The paper didn't write it and didn't censor it either.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

marinabaypub said:


> its just the paper who decided to only print one half of the story that is what jacks my day up. why cant a paper or news channel give us both sides of the dang story so we can make our own minds up?


Maybe the other party to the confrontation didn't hang around to give his account!


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

MikeV said:


> Maybe the other party to the confrontation didn't hang around to give his account!


Maybe he can't write?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

So you mean to tell me his wife was not involved AT ALL. And...The ratio of them against us was NOT accurate? There were NOT thugs hanging around the outside of the bar that shouldn't have been there?? There were NO gunshots fired? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

BritishSlave said:


> Maybe he can't write?


LMAO


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Sounds like someone is trying to cover up here. Look, there are many 2coolers here who live in the Baytown area and no one needs to come onto this site to tell us how bad Baytown has become. Folks wonder while the "big" name stores wont come here, well, they need to look no further than the statistics.

Z


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Zac thinks like I do. No offense meant to the poster trying to clarify what happened by passing on what he heard, but it would certainly be in the best interests of the owner and employees to play down the incident. We'll probably never get the real facts.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If there is any truth to the story he was told how to handle it. Again contact the Baytown investigations division and go from there. I also mentioned a gang unit or task force. If the story is not true then the complainant will not call or do much of anything.

charlie


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would think the owner should contact the paper. Print his side of the story because it effects his club. Might even call up a lawyer (I know...I know) but this sure sounds like slander to him and his business.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I would feel sorry for anyone attempting to attack my wife! She is one trigger happy woman!

We both have a CHL but she is 10 times meaner than I am.

To be quite honest I don't carry everyday but after reading this post and the one from the other day where the 2cooler took a beating at a local carwash I am certainly going to at least have it in the truck.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

All I can say is the accusations all corroborate whereas the people saying that it didn't happen that way have different stories. Some people are saying that the letter writer started it by calling this guy out and there were no gunshots. Others are saying that he came out of the establishment drunk and bumped into the guy and there were a few gunshots. Funny thing is that none of these folks that are saying it was guilt on both parties gave a statement to the police. Coincidence? I think not!!!


----------



## wpf (Jun 7, 2006)

What comes to mind after reading this thread, even though I don't live anywhere near Baytown, is I could easily see something like this happening. The "thugs" are growing in number. They are also developing more hate every day as their fear of authority lessens. What would happen to them if the letter is true? If they are actually arrested, they won't recieve strong enough punishment from the courts to stop them from doing it again. They instead will be represented by someone payed by the courts who will try to blame you and me for their stupid behavior. Further enhancing their belief that they are the victims and we are the source of all that is wrong. The sad part is, for a long time we've taken for granted the freedoms in this country that we're loosing, including the freedom to come and go with our families without fear. It ain't gonna get any better until it gets worse.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I grew up and lived most of my life in Baytown, I moved to Crosby in 1999 to get away from the piece of **** that Baytown has become and to get my kids out of that school district. The other day when they called it the bloodiest day in Baytown, my parents own the rent houses where the shooting started and had no idea they were dealing drugs out of them until the shooting started. Baytown was a great place to grow up in the 60's and 70's, there was talk of the Texas Ave restoration project that the city is involved in, I would bet money that you could not walk alone down that street at night these days unmolested. Bayland Park where this incident took place has been a joke since the city built to try and compete with Kemah, it is a very nice place that is built across the road from Old Baytown and anyone that grew up in the area knows exactly what that means and if it sounds racist then tough ****. Sorry to get on a rant but this kind of **** is exactly why I got my wife and kids away from that place as soon as I could afford to move.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Things have sure changed, since growing in Baytown. I thought about coming back after retirement, but I guess that's been answered now. I guess the old saying you can't go home again is true. At least I have fond memories of how things use to be. Still a Gander at heart.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I can tell you this. The establishment has what's called "Premises Liability" and they are responsible for your well-being while on their property. I would contact an attorney _today _and after he gets through with them, I assure you, they'll make an effort to find out who's responsible.

Sorry that you had to go through that. Hope everyone is healing well.

prayers sent.

On the other hand, since you know the license #, I'm sure that_ someone _on here can find out who owns it and some 2Coolers could pay them (or daddy) a visit.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

TRULY sad!!! No matter where it was. I hope the Baytown community can overcome these cowardly acts and get the PUNKS under control. Man, this makes me mad to no end. People like that will be dealt with eventually. They will come across someone who is ready for trouble next time!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Too bad that the police are not responsive to the taxpayers. If I lived in Baytown I would try to get a taxpayers revolt started, completely ignore the police, refuse to pay for city services, not associate with city employees, take my kids out of city schools and do anything else I could to shut down the city until drastic changes occured. Wasn't there a sheriff that carried a big stick in a movie based on a real event? Maybe Baytown needs new law enforcement. Let me guess, the chief of police has a lifetime job and most of the cops are more than 40 lbs overweight (this is just a guess). I would also guess that the schools are pretty pathetic compaired to other schools. Good law enforcement could rid the area of gang bangers in a short period of time if they wern't so apathetic. I would also bet and guess that half the cops in Baytown have wives that also work for the city or county. City employees are probably on the gravy train and don't know how to work or help the taxpayers.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

September 1, 2007. SHOOT THEM DEAD!!!!


----------



## Lsu2222 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have heard the same story that was posted in the Baytown Sun. GDO, I too live in Baytown (13 years) and can not wait until Aug. 31st when I move out to Trinity Bay. I leave here becasue my wife grew up here, but also when I moved here it was not nearly as bad as it is now. Wal-Mart seems to have a crime a day there. As far as TiKi (Barracuda Bar) I leave a couple of houses down from teh owner. If he was there and this happened at his establishment the police would have been calling the funeral homes availability. I am dying to know the truth so I will contact him tomorrow to find out. I use to frequent the place until a year ago (new baby) but have only seen trouble there once. If this did take place I am with several of you; do not touch my wife. I took an oath to protect her from punks like that. 

My favorite qoute is from the movie "Man on Fire": It is not my job to forgive them. That is between them and God, I am just arranging the meeting!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Ill just leave it at this. I have had one vehicle break-in my entire life and it was at that Bayland Park Boat ramp. Bastages busted out my drivers side window to get in since it was opposite the main road. Once in they found nothing and Im guessing in frustration they had fun and broke all of the windows in my truck as a good bye present. The cop who showed up 2 hours after I called laughed when I asked when I could expect to hear something. That was a few years ago. Back when things over there were good. lol I dont go there at night anymore, too scared Im gonna kill someone.

Z


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

And you guys tell me living in the hood (GP) is bad... Lmao!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Melon said:


> And you tell me living in the hood (GP) is bad... Lmao!


Different kind of bad sMelon, everyone knows GP is a war zone............lol, cops issue guns to visitors there........


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

If The Wife Was Hit She Would Have Bruises, If That Is True This Is No Place For A Decent Person/family With Money To Spend Should Go, The Owner Should Hire Off Duty Cops For $25 An Hour An Anyone With Prison Tats, Acting Up, Or Looking The Part. Leave Or Be Arrested.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

My grandmother has always lived in Baytown. I get depressed to even drive over there. I have never liked Baytown, even 20 years ago. I've seen and heard of some really bad things going down over there. One night right in front of her house there were 4 guys being stopped at gun point from the police. Another night there were helicopters flying over head looking for someone in her area. Yet another time my car got broke into and they stole my radio. Actually over there you don't park in the street over night cause your car WILL get broken into for sure. Now there is supposedly a drug house that has formed a few houses down from her's. Most important, I almost forgot, their house got broken into one night and they stole everthing in the house and then burned it down. That happened several years ago, but still what a horrible thing to go through. I've tried to get her closer to me, but she only knows Baytown and now she's 80 years old. One good thing is she does keep a 357 under her pillow for any crooks that want to visit her house today. 
BTW, she lives in the once nice part of Baytown. Lakewood is that neighborhood...
Steve


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

We need facts, true facts before jumping to conclusions. I quoated our sherriff in Rockport " 80% of all thefts are drug related". All the rules have changed for us. My vehicle is just as likely to get vandalized in my driveway on a sunny Saturday afternoon as it is in the parking lot of a nightclub on a Friday night. Drugs know no bounderies.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It appears the police dept. has really gone downhill. Some years ago we rented a house to a family and it turned out that the son was the founder of a local gang. When I talked to the police about it they said they were glad to know where he was and to tell the neighbors that they should expect increased police presence. The house was under constant surveillance and patrol cars passed by on a regular basis. The neighbors said they had never felt so safe. Sounds like it's not the same anymore.


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

This is so unfortunate but not surprising. Having grown up in Baytown, I can remember exactly what you are referring to in terms of feeling safe. My mother still lives in Baytown and I fera for her everyday. She is 73 and a target for the trash and thugs that roam the streets of Baytown. When I left in 1976 to head for college, I vowed not to return except to visit my parents. I have begged my mother to move but she won't leave her friends and church. I can't imagine what you, your wife, and your friends went through, but I think that would be the last straw for me and I would get the $^% out of that pathetic, crime ridden skeleton of a city.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Reverend!!!!! Doesnt matter if only one side of the story WAS told. What the %$# does a bunch a punks need to be doing late at night at the entrance to a restaurant. LOOKING for trouble. There is only one side to this story. Mont IS right. Things would have been very different that night. Rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6. Think my family and friends would feel the same. Only hope I never have to make that decision, cause you're gonna lose!!!



Mont said:


> If he was a CHL holder and things would be way different right now. "Trouble" would be for Jesus and the Devil to sort out this morning.


----------



## jdkliesing (Nov 9, 2006)

I have lost all hope for the police, 911 is just their to make you feel secure it is crapp the only thing police have ever done for me is take my money. I've been assaulted in my own garage who helped me out of that headlock? my pregnant wife ***! where was the police probably on Pearland Parkway writing tickets doing there so called protect and serve thing. Watch the neighborhoods!! I could careless someone is not wearing a seatbelt or doing 10 miles an hour over the speed limit I know taking money from the public is the only way to pay for those shiny police cars but give me break. Fire fighters sit on street corners asking for help all day they don't have the convenience of just siting with a radar gun for the next unsespecting victim going to work or trying to get home.

I know I'll get red for this but it just the way I feel.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

If the other side of the story is true that the guy that was attacked leaving the bar was seriously annebriated then he has another problem assuming they were really only there 30 minutes, then his staff overserved someone that they knew by his own words was drunk! If the manager's version is accurate then they kept serving a man they knew was drunk and let him go. I think they need to think about the consequences of that story, bottom line, I am bringing my gun with me more now.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

They have the best chicken wings.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

marinabaypub said:


> its just the paper who decided to only print one half of the story that is what jacks my day up. why cant a paper or news channel give us both sides of the dang story so we can make our own minds up?


 When they catch those punk thugs maybe we'll hear their side of the story


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

I just happened to run into this thread and it caught my interest. But the funny thing is that I have a buddy who is a Baytown Cop and his side of the story sounds a lot like what marinabaypub wrote.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Baytown Sucks*

I was born and have lived in Baytown my whole life. My family has all moved away but I married a girl whose family still lives here so here I am. I really used to love this place as it holds many fond memories for me, but I can tell you that it has changed alot in the last 30 years. I have a friend who was attacked in the mall just a couple of months ago while playing a video game with his son while waiting for their mom/wife to finish some shopping. He was attacked by a hispanic male who is well known in the Baytown boxing community. He was well known at two boxing gyms in Baytown. I recently found out that he was kicked out of one of the gyms because they realized he was a thug. He has yet to be caught but they have his name they know where he lives they know where he hangs out and the whole thing is on tape. I don't want to rag on the BPD to bad as I have several long time friends on the force they feel the same way we do the problem is above there heads it seems. My parents were good friends with Byron Jones they square danced together long before he was the Cheif. he is a good man and i believe the problem lies far above his head as well. The real problem in my eyes is that most of the good people have moved away and the thugs and there parents just plain out number us. Baytown the place of my childhood, the place where my children go to school, the place I met my wonderful wife well it just sucks now and Mont Belvieu is next IMO. don't know what happened over at tiki bar but I have a poker game about once a month and we used to go there after our game and there were plenty of thugs there. There were enough unsavory characters there that we quit going besides that the area is horrible. On another note I'm all about carrying and using a gun especially to make a canoe out of some punks head, but how would he feel if he shot "trouble" and then his buddies shot and killed his wife. Even if he could have shot and killed everyone of them he would have been putting his wife in more danger. As it has been said before I would hunt them down and I would use every resource I had until I found these punks. I can't wait to get out of Baytown and that really makes me sad to say!


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Better to be trialed by nine than carried by six. When things get bad and you dont think your gonna make it "thats when you get plum dog mean/crazy". .


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

For all the CHL solution guys, this particular incidence would have landed you in jail with Trouble's homeboys, as this establishment is 51%, you would have been wrong to carry on the premises in the first place.

As far as being a quality, family establishment, it must be. My wife and I tried out their "steak night" a couple of weeks back and I've never seen so many people drag their kids into a bar before. One of the only places I've ever seen you can walk away from the bar with a couple of beers trip over a kid on heelies!


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Is it a 51% business? Do they have the proper sign on the main entrance? It's been a while since I have been there but they did not have the sign the last time I was there.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

If it is a 51% place or not doesn't mattter with most of the people I know that carry. They would rather get a "carrying a firearm in an unauthorized place" than end up dead on the floor. Different strokes for different folks. I am just saying that just cause there is a sign up, don't think that will stop people. I don't carry everywhere, but I, not a sign, will ultimately make the decision when and where I will carry.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

scwine said:


> If it is a 51% place or not doesn't mattter with most of the people I know that carry. They would rather get a "carrying a firearm in an unauthorized place" than end up dead on the floor. Different strokes for different folks. I am just saying that just cause there is a sign up, don't think that will stop people. I don't carry everywhere, but I, not a sign, will ultimately make the decision when and where I will carry.


And that's your choice. I just prefer to stay away from places I feel I need to carry.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

scwine said:


> _If it is a 51% place or not doesn't mattter with most of the people I know that carry. They would rather get a "carrying a firearm in an unauthorized place" than end up dead on the floor_. Different strokes for different folks. I am just saying that just cause there is a sign up, don't think that will stop people. I don't carry everywhere, but I, not a sign, will ultimately make the decision when and where I will carry.


That tells me they are going places that they know will result in a confrontation. And you do realize that "_carrying a firearm in an unauthorized place"_ is a state jail felony for a CHL license holder if caught. And that's just for having a firearm on them. If they use it, even in self defense, it's elevated to manslaughter or even murder.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

BritishSlave said:


> That tells me they are going places that they know will result in a confrontation. And you do realize that "_carrying a firearm in an unauthorized place"_ is a state jail felony for a CHL license holder?


Of course I know that it is a felony. But I don't believe into the idea that they are going into a place knowing that a confrontation will take place. They would just rather be safe than possibly dead on the floor IF something happened. Yes, I agree that they are taking their chances by carrying, we all take chances, some more than others. I have not carried in a 51% place (so far), I just know friends (guy's and gals) that do not hesitate to do so. Do bad guy's take off their weapons when they see the sign. Also, don't believe that just cause you think a place is safe it IS safe. Just ask those folks in Killeen at that nice little place called Luby's. I am just presenting a different side to the CHL solution that was mentioned in a previous thread. *You do what you want, but with different peep's in the OP's original thread, YES, it could have been a different outcome with certain people.*


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

And different views are great. But you seem to be saying to heck with the law, I'll do what I want. That is the problem in our society today. People making their own law.


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Please kill this thread!!!


----------

